# projector installation..help needed



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

hi,
i will be receiving my first PJ next week
i have few queries regarding the installation of the same
my data:
1. *projector:*optoma h180X 720p full 3D 
2. *Room dimension*:10X13X10(lXbXh)in feets
I am planing to project on the 10X10 wall,
As max room length is 13feet therefore to get the maximum screen size i am thinking of making a platform on the rear wall to place the projector thereby giving me the throw distance of nearly *12 feet* 
from PJ lens which will produce the image size of 105" diagonal(without zoom)110"(with max zoom),as per projector central calculator(i am interested in maximum screen size i may get) 
*My questions:*
1)Does this PJcentral image size calculator give accurate values??
2)Will there be any performance drop or wear and tear if i use projector with max zoom thereby giving me as big screen as i can get
3)Is it ok to place PJ on the platform or i have to install ceiling mount.
4)Also i will be running HDMI cable from AVR to PJ .any suggestion on how to conceal this wire so that it may not look awkward (not in wall) 
5)please give any other installation suggestion if required
thanks


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new projector! I think you'll find the sensation of a projected image very rewarding.

The exact size of image you'll get will depend on your projector and the distance. Generally, Projector Central's calculator is close, but consider it and most others approximate though well close enough to work with. The only problem you may run into with a large image is brightness issues. The larger the image, the dimmer it becomes. Brightness depends, again on your projector, the image size, and the screen you use. A screen with a higher gain will partially overcome decreased brightness. Glass beaded screens have the highest gains, but are directional, meaning you get significant dimming when the image is viewed off-axis from the projector location. Some beaded screens are better than others. I have a DaLite Hi Power screen and really like it. It has high gain, excellent resolution (some beaded screens are grainy), and improved off-axis performance. There are two "theaters" of thought on screens - painted wall, and fabric, so you have a choice, but you need a good wall and paint formula if you go that route.

A platform or a ceiling mount are up to you, and make little performance difference. I have one installation which uses a wood platform suspended from the ceiling using four stainless steel rods. It works good and looks ok. The main thing to avoid is vibration which will be magnified on the screen. Ventilation for your projector is also a requirement so don't box your projector in. Also, pick a location so you clear the heads of your audience and any hanging ceiling fixtures you might have. Depending on your projector, you could run into keystone issues which prevents you from fitting the image to your rectangular screen (it will be narrower at the top or bottom). Electronic keystone adjustments degrade the image somewhat so it's best if you don't have to use them. A lot of projectors have "image shift" which gets around the need for keystone correction altogether.

Wiring can be concealed using wire mold (metal or plastic U channel) which looks better than a bare wire (you can paint it if desired). Wire mold is available at most hardware stores (e.g., Lowes & Home Depot). As an alternative to HDMI cable, you can run HDMI over CAT which uses one or two CAT6 STP cables. Sometimes, CAT wiring is easier to work with, can be run further, and can be cut to custom lengths compared to HDMI cable. Otherwise, HDMI will work fine in most cases.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

piyush said:


> (i am interested in maximum screen size i may get)



First I would caution you on getting the biggest screen possible. Pay attention to the seating distance part of the Projector Central calculator. For a 105" screen, the closest you should be sitting is 10'8" from the screen. If you sit much closer, it will be like sitting in the front row of an imax theater. Unless you like to sit in the front row of the movie theater, you'll find having a screen that is too big is uncomfortable and detracts from the viewing experience.

Anyway, to answer some of your questions.


piyush said:


> 1)Does this PJcentral image size calculator give accurate values??


Projector central was pretty accurate for me, then I used the zoom to fine-tune everything.



piyush said:


> 2)Will there be any performance drop or wear and tear if i use projector with max zoom thereby giving me as big screen as i can get


Zoom shouldn't have any effect on the image quality. Because it is a physical lens, it doesn't affect the digital image.



piyush said:


> 3)Is it ok to place PJ on the platform or i have to install ceiling mount.


Either one is fine, but the projector will have to be upside-down. The ceiling mount option in the projector will invert the image.



piyush said:


> 4)Also i will be running HDMI cable from AVR to PJ .any suggestion on how to conceal this wire so that it may not look awkward (not in wall)


Use a paintable cord channel: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA14R0KG6855

Hope this is helpful. These are all lessons I have learned in setting up my first theater last summer. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

great info! i'm also new to the projector scene so these questions and answers help. Between the two screen choices, screen or painted wall, is one better than the other. i also assume i will need a screen to help with some ambient light as i have large basement, and i'm wondering if paint is even a possibility. 

I have a large wall for the screen and up to 15ft that can be used for throw distance. I would assume if ambient light is possible issue, i may limit my screen size and move projector to 13 or 14 ft.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

HoosierMizuno said:


> Between the two screen choices, screen or painted wall, is one better than the other


I had considered both, but went with a screen as I didn't trust that I could get sharp, square lines with masking tape and paint. I was also worried about getting a uniform surface after all the sanding, rollering, and many layers of paint. It was easier and cheaper for me to build a basic wood frame and stretch some blackout cloth. It was around $50 and easy even for a novice DIYer. Plus it is easy to swap out a screen for a different size while it's not so easy to re-paint.




HoosierMizuno said:


> I also assume I will need a screen to help with some ambient light as I have large basement, and I'm wondering if paint is even a possibility.


If you are in a basement, any reason you couldn't block some of the ambient light? Otherwise consider a gray screen to help with better black levels with ambient light.

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will agree with Doc on using caution with screen size. A screen that is too big for your seating distance will cause you to use a lot more eye movement in order to take in all the action, this can cause fatigue. Here is a good essay on the subject

http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection_screen_size.htm

As for mounting your projector, because the Optoma has no vertical shift (at least according to Projector Central) you will need to find one that has some flexibility in adjustment (Pitch) in order to aim the picture.

Another aspect you will want to delve into is projector brightness. The projector central calculator uses the projectors Maximum brightness (i.e. dynamic mode), which is never the best quality of picture. Normally you will want to use one of the projector’s “cinema” modes, however those mode throw out significantly less light (approx 40% less +/-).

http://hometheaterhero.com/htcalc.html#top

This calculator will help with figuring out the need screen gain for your projector throw distance, screen size and lumen output.

If you are looking for an inexpensive DIY type screen that can be used “for a while” to help figure out what you really want, I would probably pick up a sheet of WilsonArt “Designer White” laminate (a 4x8 sheet will give you a 110” diagonal screen). 

The U channel recommended by RBTO and Doc is your best bet to hide your cable, look for HDMI cable that have the small diameter woven cable vice the think PVC.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Since my last post, I came across this little gadget which allows you to wirelessly transmit the HDMI signal and it sells for a reasonable price. If you're willing to spend a little more, you can do away with the the HDMI cable altogether (you still may have the power cable to contend with).

http://www.amazon.com/DVDO-DVDOAir-P-Wireless-Connection-System/dp/B0077LKEKQ


----------

